# 453 4x4



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

OK so only 2 companies sell a 453 BBK for the 4x4 and it's 400+ now la sleeve has big bore for ltz400 for 300..... wait don't start jumping stumps yet I know different bore and stroke than my engine but if the cylinder is pretty much the same shouldn't this sleeve and piston work? 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

sleeve wouldnt but the piston might. depends on the tolerances of the stroke.


----------

